# post ride conversation



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ok, ok, ok...

This is funny.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

lol - Thanks Francis. Damn near the real deal... Based on a true story, no doubt


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

"Have you upgraded to Cat 5 yet?"

"You seem to have slow twitch muscles - good for riding to ice cream stands and apple orchards"

Some really funny stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheers to the Aussie accent too


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

This rip on single speed/cross is pretty damn funny as well


----------

